# Need hlep with my 3ways



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

I Keep geting called out on my 3ways. I do a lot of commercial work. So i dont get to do them that often. I use 6" knife and do the pin weel allways keeping mud on my knife. But I allways go to thin or to thick. Am i doing somthing wrong, is there a trick am missing, or practice makes perfect? 

I tried searching the form, not much on 3ways. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

smokebuttjoint said:


> I Keep geting called out on my 3ways. I do a lot of commercial work. So i dont get to do them that often. I use 6" knife and do the pin weel allways keeping mud on my knife. But I allways go to thin or to thick. Am i doing somthing wrong, is there a trick am missing, or practice makes perfect?
> 
> I tried searching the form, not much on 3ways. Any help would be appreciated.


I just did it on the job , how it will help 

http://youtu.be/PlaX8jnCN1s


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Moore, when we get our new 6" knifes from Advance we can try out 2bucks way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Hey Moore, when we get our new 6" knifes from Advance we can try out 2bucks way.


 yep !!! I look forward to using a pan for the first time in many moons too! I have a 6'' very simular to advance .....lowes ...um..
...:blink:........Kobalt! Yeah .the 6'' kobalt at lowes I like . The 8.10.12. kobalts are trash imo.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

smokebuttjoint said:


> I Keep geting called out on my 3ways. I do a lot of commercial work. So i dont get to do them that often. I use 6" knife and do the pin weel allways keeping mud on my knife. But I allways go to thin or to thick. Am i doing somthing wrong, is there a trick am missing, or practice makes perfect?
> 
> I tried searching the form, not much on 3ways. Any help would be appreciated.


Here's a trick i have for my 3 ways, Whe i pull my angles i use CP tube and flusher. I pull my angles leave my 3 ways un-touched, with a little crap (mud) in the corner do about 3 or 4 rooms. When it has seized a bit go back and corner out your 3-ways with your flusher. After it has dried you 3 ways should be nice allready so skim them tight. I file the round sides of my 5 inch straight so it dosen't dig in to my angles. Just a couple of things i do:yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

machinemud said:


> I just did it on the job , how it will help
> 
> http://youtu.be/PlaX8jnCN1s


 Nice video good thing I have xray vision to see the first 25 seconds..


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Nice video good thing I have xray vision to see the first 25 seconds..


Next time just for you i will bring a hd camera in case someone ask for help .....


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Next time just for you i will bring a hd camera in case someone ask for help .....


No hd sorry i meant x-ray !!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

hey just yanking your chain. all in all it was to the point on starring out them three ways.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> yep !!! I look forward to using a pan for the first time in many moons too! I have a 6'' very simular to advance .....lowes ...um..
> ...:blink:........Kobalt! Yeah .the 6'' kobalt at lowes I like . The 8.10.12. kobalts are trash imo.


I'm waiting to see what you think of the advance knives, the 6" in particular 



machinemud said:


> No hd sorry i meant x-ray !!


I enjoyed this segment of your video the best machine:whistling2:I could tell you were really getting into your work:thumbup:


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I figured it out. I was trying to do my 3 ways Well my corners were still wet. I think the guy that taught me was just crazy. Or crazy too good. But from now on my first coat on my 3 ways, will be done when I'm running my tapes. Run my corners 2 times as usual. Just clean up my 3ways don't try to do them well the corners are wet. When everything is dry give them a scrape then a nice coat. 

I think that might sharpen up my 3 ways. Thanks for your help. I think I learned something. The video from Moore made something click in my brain.:thumbup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

DLSdrywall said:


> Here's a trick i have for my 3 ways, Whe i pull my angles i use CP tube and flusher. :


What does CP actually stand for?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

TonyM said:


> What does CP actually stand for?


ComPound tube


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

CP=compound 


I was also taught to do 3ways when the angles are still wet but now I usually just clean them after I run angles then coat the next day.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I follow right behind the angle box on my stilts. My corners look good. I also skim them the day we skim the house. Never have any issues. I was tought by the best finisher I have ever seen so no biggie.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I was tought by the best finisher I have ever seen so no biggie.


 Didn't ya know... we're all the best finishers we've ever seen :whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I was tought by the best finisher I have ever seen so no biggie.



Then why do you need to skim the angle ? :blink: Something he didn't show you ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Then why do you need to skim the angle ? :blink: Something he didn't show you ?


 Why use the machine head?:blink: Just run em by hand... :blink:???


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I knew yall would hate on me...


And thats right we all do it the best way. I do dads system because thats what I learned. After doing it a decade there is not really much I would change. I never have to touch up one of my corners or ever get any complaints. 

I will have to film my "skim coat" on the corners. I dont think you all get what I am doing. I am not pulling both sides of the angle. I am sliding my six almost to the dead corner with thin ass mud and pulling it straight off like spotting a nail. This just makes sanding easier and fills in any imperfections. Then the second coat in the 3 way makes it square and pretty. Also since you know you are going to run through and skim them dad can fly with the box and my first coat on the 3 way corners can be fast, but would still pass. I just like to skim them to make it perfect. 

Ill get pics and vid soon of my angles and corners.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

also if you pay close attention of the pic I uploaded of me sanding. You can see how we cheat in the garage and only glaze those high angles. No boxing or anything...We might have the time if their wasnt 4 rolls of no coat in each house lol


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I knew yall would hate on me...
> 
> 
> And thats right we all do it the best way. I do dads system because thats what I learned. After doing it a decade there is not really much I would change. I never have to touch up one of my corners or ever get any complaints.
> ...


 To each their own, good product with reasonable speed is all that matters, not the steps to get there :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I knew yall would hate on me...
> 
> 
> And thats right we all do it the best way. I do dads system because thats what I learned. After doing it a decade there is not really much I would change. I never have to touch up one of my corners or ever get any complaints.
> ...


 You said before in a post ..You hate your job... ??? 
I don't think so!:no:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

moore said:


> You said before in a post ..You hate your job... ???
> I don't think so!:no:


 
See, you guys help me more everyday. I am so greatful to find this forum. It is not my job that is bringing me down and I know that deep down. I just like to blame it on the job instead of admitting the personal b.s.

I hear you brother...


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

I wish they could invent a 3 way box. Just stick it in the corner boom.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

fr8train said:


> ComPound tube


What retard thought that up? Compound is one word ffs. 
Do you guys live in the USAR? (The United states of Ame Rica?)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

smokebuttjoint said:


> I wish they could invent a 3 way box. Just stick it in the corner boom.


 I was thinking a thick papertape product you just mudded the back and installed a pre finished 3 way that you just ran your tape to and floated in:thumbsup:


----------

